# Lace paintjob



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

Im thinking of doing a lace paintjob on my roof top. Does anybody have any pics of this old school style??? Gracias.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

There was a post about this one a little while back...try a search cause there was some good work on there.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Here, I found it for ya... :biggrin: 

This is probably the look you're going for...









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=242665&hl=


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

This one too...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=258417&hl=


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

thank you very much for taking the time to do that! thanks


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 26 2007, 01:36 PM~9090303
> *thank you very much for taking the time to do that! thanks
> *


No prob...it was both to our benefit cause I'm thinking about putting some lace on my roof too :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

DO IT.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

yeah what he said! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

where is the best places to get the right lace?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Somthing im working on right now....


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

these are sick! What are your opinions on lace and together pinstriping? From what i see its either one or the other, I have yet to see both on the same car...OPINIONS PLEASE.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn, all these patterns look bad ass! I'm gonna do it, I'm gonna lace the fuckin shit out of the roof on my 64! :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Lace paintjobs r SICK!!!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 27 2007, 03:04 PM~9096483
> *these are sick! What are your opinions on lace and together pinstriping? From what i see its either one or the other, I have yet to see both on the same car...OPINIONS PLEASE.
> *


Stay tuned homie....My lac will be pinstriped and silver leafed soon...Then comes the kandy.


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

Knight take mad pictures and let us all know how you did it. Any1 have experience doing it? Anyone in Dayton Ohio want to try it. I will buy supplies and beer. let me know.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i did my cutty a while ago i was supprised how easy it was just tape the lace out in the pattern you want dont stretch it but make it tight n dust over it with ya gun i held mine about 18" away n gave it a few very light coats then kandyd over the top once we took the lace off


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that purple hard top looks lovely


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Oct 27 2007, 09:30 PM~9098014
> *Knight  take mad pictures and let us all know how you did it.  Any1 have experience doing it?  Anyone in Dayton Ohio want to try it.  I will buy supplies and beer. let me know.
> *


It is real easy to do. I just had two friends hold the lace on the car while i sprayed over it. The hardest part is trying to line the lace up on the next panel but that was pretty easy too....I got my lace from Walmart.... :biggrin: Just find a design you like and spray it down...


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 27 2007, 10:22 PM~9098264
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

By the way, if anyone is still looking for some lace fabric, here's a bunch...  
http://search.ebay.com/lace-fabric_W0QQ_tr...romZR40QQfrtsZ0


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Another car with lace I found...


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

pop quiz. who was the kat that started lacing?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Cant wait to see more Knight Time. :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socal_@Nov 7 2007, 08:06 PM~9179146
> *pop quiz. who was the kat that started lacing?
> *


I don't know, who?


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 7 2007, 11:33 PM~9180839
> *Cant wait to see more Knight Time. :biggrin:
> *


ill post more pics as soon as the pinstriping is done...


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Mr. Buick...that isn't lace though right? it looks like someone took alot of time to mask out the design....correct me if i'm wrong? that shit is HARD!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 7 2007, 04:39 PM~9177700
> *Another car with lace I found...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 8 2007, 12:24 PM~9183771
> *Hey Mr. Buick...that isn't lace though right? it looks like someone took alot of time to mask out the design....correct me if i'm wrong? that shit is HARD!!!
> *


Yeah, after I looked at it a few more times it did look like more than lace...kinda like a "zoomed in" version of lace. Pretty much the same style but with a custom pattern to it. Good eye though...


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Oct 27 2007, 02:00 PM~9096200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so if u would go with this look would u flake it then lace it ??

or lace then flake???


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

flake then lace


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

Larry Watson was the first to use lace.

he accidentally over sprayed some that was on a chair and Von Dutch was there and seen it and told him he should try it on a car


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

The truth is no one knows who started it, just like most things. 

There are many who try to claim they were the first, but few can actually prove it. Watson could've very well been the first, but we'll never really know!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Nov 10 2007, 11:42 AM~9197519
> *The truth is no one knows who started it, just like most things.
> 
> There are many who try to claim they were the first, but few can actually prove it. Watson could've very well been the first, but we'll never really know!
> *


thats true, watson started soo many trends ,might not have been the 1st to try it, but the 1st to get recognized for it,truelly one of the best,hands down......, just like the real fire , i dont know how many guys ive heard take that claim,


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

no this one is true.
i personally know watson, hell i practically lived at his old shop in Norco, ca back in 95 i used to help him when ever he felt like doing a job, just to watch and learn.that shop was just a place for him and the old timers to hang out and talk about the good old days. the man is a walking encyclopedia of SO Cal custom history. I'll have to go through all my old rod & custom mags but it's in there. you guys that are into old school candys and pearls would love to talk to this guy. the stories and pics he would show would blow your mind


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socal_@Nov 10 2007, 11:12 PM~9201226
> *no this one is true.
> i personally know watson, hell i practically lived at his old shop in Norco, ca back in 95 i used to help him when ever he felt like doing a job, just to watch and learn.that shop was just a place for him and the old timers to hang out and talk about the good old days. the man is a walking encyclopedia of SO Cal custom history. I'll have to go through all my old rod & custom mags but it's in there. you guys that are into old school candys and pearls would love to talk to this guy. the stories and pics he would show would blow your mind
> *


Post pics or it never happened! :biggrin: 

Just playin man, but seriously, I'd like to see some of his work...


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

I hear you seeing is believing. i run across guys all the time who hear a story about him and they try telling everybody it was them who did it. i have tones of mags. but i will fiend it. I'll try to post some pics up later.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Watsons paint lead the way for the lowrider style of today, did some real kool panels on some early T-Birds, could not find any pics of the lime green 59 but heres a few...


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 16 2007, 03:18 PM~9243482
> *Watsons paint lead the way for the lowrider style of today, did some real kool panels on some early T-Birds, could not find any pics of the lime green 59 but heres a few...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's some clean looking work...but where the hell is the lace?! :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

could not find any of Watsons lace, hoping socal can come up with those ones....


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry, i haven't had time. I got a closet full of books and mags. if I'm not mistaken it was a gto. he had a pic of it right next to the area where he mixed his candy's.
i dig that first pic in front of his shop. i have a 54 ford i was gonna make a clone of it. he lives in the high desert now so i no longer see him but I'll find it


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Watsons the fucking man, When I go back to Austin to finish a car I started it's getting a watson styled panel job....


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

here's a guitar he striped


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey guys im about to lace my roof. My roof is a dark metallic green and im wanting to do the lace in black. Do you have any suggestions on products to use to make it really stand out?


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

He has a tbird in ck delux last issue


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT AND LET ME KNOW THE STEPS OF DOING THIS, I WANT TO DO A LACE JOB ON THE ROOF OF MY CUTTY, AND THE ROOF WILL BE PEARL WHITE. THANKS IN ADVANCE! :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

DOUBLE POST!


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

TRIPLE POST!


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

DAMN SERVER!


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

!!!!!


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Oct 27 2007, 01:59 PM~9096193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## JxCentralCal (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice Lace.


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@May 4 2008, 09:34 PM~10574349
> *CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT AND LET ME KNOW THE STEPS OF DOING THIS, I WANT TO DO A LACE JOB ON THE ROOF OF MY CUTTY, AND THE ROOF WILL BE PEARL WHITE. THANKS IN ADVANCE! :biggrin:
> *


ANYONE?! :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@May 4 2008, 09:34 PM~10574349
> *CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT AND LET ME KNOW THE STEPS OF DOING THIS, I WANT TO DO A LACE JOB ON THE ROOF OF MY CUTTY, AND THE ROOF WILL BE PEARL WHITE. THANKS IN ADVANCE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice custom touch


----------



## selle (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## selle (Jul 22, 2004)

Bump!











Latest project. Painted a couple hours ago  

more pics coming soon


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by selle_@May 27 2010, 05:37 AM~17619877
> *Bump!
> 
> 
> ...


do u lay the lace spray a couple coats then peel off after flash, or right after spray, didnt know if it will get stuck when dried :happysad:


----------



## selle (Jul 22, 2004)

I allways lift the lace right after spray.. Dunno if its the right way to go but it works fine for me.

Used pretty low pressure and shoot at an 90 degree angle, so you dont lift the lace while painting.


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

yup lay the lace make sure its flat against the panel your shooting then lift it off thats what we did when i painted my blazer and the whole truck is lace get lots of complements on it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by selle_@May 27 2010, 07:37 AM~17619877
> *Bump!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## suave505 (May 13, 2009)

Anyone done lace in a pearl over the base? Any problems, tips, etc.?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

had this paisley lace for 2 years (21 feet of it) still havent had a chance to use it. wanna use it on a roof.....


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 8 2010, 03:25 PM~17729999
> *had this paisley lace for 2 years (21 feet of it) still havent had a chance to use it. wanna use it on a roof.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

back from the dead!  

any new pics?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry i havent been on here in along time, damn site was always shut down. here is the pic of the very first lace job


http://images24.fotki.com/v852/photos/2/22...P9130051-vi.jpg

also here is a pretty good site to see a lot of his work

http://public.fotki.com/Rikster/11_car_pho...on_custom_cars/


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Oct 18 2010, 05:25 AM~18839723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CandyRedLow (Nov 14, 2010)

This is the lace i did on my lincoln early this summer.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

did u finish?


----------



## CandyRedLow (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el_hektor (Mar 11, 2009)

some "blow-outs" from my homie's 60'


----------

